# Heater Hose routing



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

My '64 motor had a heater hose return on the water pump and the supply coming out of a nipple threaded into the top of the intake manifold next to the thermostat. The '67 motor that I'm installing has a heater hose nipple on the passenger's side cylinder head at the rear. Should I just plug the bung on the intake manifold and use the cylinder head nipple for heater supply? Can't find a water circuit diagram for '67 anywhere online.

Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Take a good look at all the air and coolant passages in both the manifold and in the heads to make sure they match up with each other first. If they do, then yes - plug the passage in the manifold and use the one on the passenger side head. If they don't then you'll want to go ahead and locate a later model intake (which won't have the connection on the manifold).

Bear


----------



## RunninLeMans (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks, Bear. The manifold is a '65+ Edelbrock P4B, so it is the correct one for the '67 heads, and I did check the passages to make sure they all lined up and the gaskets didn't cover any holes. Interesting to hear that the later manifolds didn't even have that fitting, I guess the P4B covers all the bases.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've never heard of an intake that would work on a '64 heads and also on later heads. Completely different runner design, with the '64 being longer. I would look very, very, closely. May I recommend a '68-'72 stock Qjet intake? They are cheap, fit perfectly, and will work better than the Edelbrock.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

that threaded hole on that manifold is for a temp. guage. 65- up routing is all the same. waterpump nipple n pass. side head rear. you guys know ya cant mix '64 n '65 heads n intakes. your motor is a '67.


----------

